# youth 20 gauge slug?



## Papascott

I al looking to get a 20 gauge slug gun for my son. I am torn between the H&R ultra slug youth model or a TC encore and adding a youth stock. The h&r would def be cheaper but the encore could be changed as he grows and dad could eventually borrow it! lol 

Ant thoughts or other recomendations on youth slug guns?


----------



## jeffmo

check out the 870 youth models.stocks,barrels,etc.,can be changed later on.


----------



## truck

Unless the kid is realy small i would go with the reg H&R slug,I hunted with mine for the first time last yr.What a great shooting gun!!!!!


----------



## Papascott

He is only 9 so I want it a single shot so I can see exactly what is happening safety wise. He has shot my 20 and 12 but both frames are WAY too big for him and he is a Big 9 year old.


----------



## truck

I used to b an 870 guy till I shot the H&R.


----------



## truck

Oh 20 ga FEd prem barnes expander sabot slugs makes them shoot like a high power rifle


----------



## Huntinbull

You can get a single shot tracker 2 in 20 gauge with a youth stock and order a regular sized stock for about $40 (if i remembe right) http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/default.asp That is the link to H&R and NEF. They have the list of parts on there somewhere. The trackers with the smooth barrels and the tracker2's with the rifled barrel are great shooting guns. Have had both and actually prefer the smoothbore guns. Cheaper to shoot with rifled slugs and still accurate to 100 yards.

I have had a youth turkey gun from NEF and we had to add a piece of steel bar in the stock to tame the recoil. Don't be afraid to add weight to keep the kick down, helps a lot.

Huntinbull


----------



## H2O Mellon

I just bought a new H&R Topper Jr Classic for $130. It's a nice little gun, walnut stock, etc... My 10 year old shot it w/ #7 shot and it about knocked him on his butt! I was shocked. The things kicks so hard that my brother and law took turns seeing who would be a less chikcen to shoot it. Neither of would touch the 00 Buck or slugs out of it! -That is not joke. One great little gun, but boy does it kick. I ended up buying a limbsaver pad for it. It helped a bit. I shot it about a dozen times with 6, 7 & 8 shot and it bruised my should. I'm 280 #'s.... lol


----------



## Papascott

Thats why I was thinking the ultra slug. Its hevy as heck so I would assume has less kick.


----------



## Huntinbull

Here is the link for H&R shotguns. http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/default.asp Check out the barrel accesory program.

Huntinbull


----------



## donkey

Go with the Ultra.I own both the 12 and the 20 gauge.They are both tack drivers.Fit him up with the 20 and he will be set for life.Try The Coppersolids both guns love them.When he gets older he can switch over to the high test 2000 fps slugs and shoot like a rifle.
Got my first Ultra about 15 years ago and everyone of my hunting brothers has switched over.You only need one shot with these guns.We have taken many deer up to 200 yards with these guns.

Pictured is a 20 gauge.


----------

